# airport ne trouve pas time capsule !!!!



## tantrika (14 Octobre 2010)

salut à tous, voici ma quête pire que celle du graal : impossible de configurer Time capsule.
alors si une bonne âme a une idée pour moi, je suis preneur :
je bosse sur mac os 10, airport est à jour et activé branché en ethernet sur la free-box, 
Time capsule est branchée au modem free-box via éthernet (dans la 3ème prise en partant de la gauche, là ou il y a un sigle ressemblant à un soleil au dos de la time capsule), 
et airport ne trouve pas cette foutue time capsule. Celle-ci est allumée, à 20cm de mon mac, et le voyant est orange clignotant : normal : airport ne la trouve pas. Mais pourquoi ?
pourquoi airport ne trouve pas ce périphérique ?
J'ai alors branché Time capsule à mon mac par un câble usb et un câble éhternet : rien non plus : airport ne trouve pas time capsule.
quelqu'un peut-il venir à mon secours ???
Merci beaucoup
bonne soirée


----------



## tantrika (15 Octobre 2010)

salut à tous, 
n'ayant aucune réponse à mon post,
je me demande si quelqu'un a une ifon sur mon problème...
Bon, je ne désespère pas et j'espère qu'un passant en saura plu la la non-reconnaissance par air-port de ma time capsule que moi
bye


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2010)

Y'a un truc que je pige pas.... j'ai l'impression que tout est relié par des cables ethernet chez toi (le Mac avec la freebox et la  TimeCapsule avec la freebox egalement)

Dans ce cas, à quoi te sert Airport???



Debranches le cable Ethernet qui relie le Mac à la FreeBox, debranches le cable entre freebox et TimeCapsule et relance l'utilitaire Airport pour détecter la TimeCapsule

Ensuite il faudra faire des choix de configuration

1 Soit tu laisses la freebox créer un réseau WiFi 
   Dans ce cas tu configures le Mac pour accéder à INternet via Airport en choisissant de te connecter au réseau créé par la freebox
   et tu configures la TimeCapsule pour se connecter également via Airport au réseau créé par la freebox

2 soit tu veux que la TimeCasule crée le réseau Wifi
  Dans ce cas (en reconnectant le Mac à la freebox et en allant sur l'interface de configuration de celle-ci) tu désactives le WiFi de la freebox
 Ensuite tu relies la TimeCapsule à la freebox par un cable Ethernet (en choisissant le port WAN au dos de la TimeCapsule)
  et tu configures Airport sur le Mac pour se connecter au réseau créé par la TimeCapsule


----------



## eNeos (15 Octobre 2010)

tantrika a dit:


> airport est à jour et activé branché en ethernet sur la free-box,
> Time capsule est branchée au modem free-box via éthernet (dans la 3ème prise en partant de la gauche, là ou il y a un sigle ressemblant à un soleil au dos de la time capsule),


Qui est configuré comme routeur ? La FreeBoite ou Time Capsule... ou les 2 ?


PS : "la 3ème prise en partant de la gauche, là ou il y a un sigle ressemblant à un soleil au dos de la time capsule" est le port WAN. Plus rapide à écrire :rateau:


----------



## tantrika (15 Octobre 2010)

en effet, je n'ai pas signalé dans mon post précédent que je n'ai pas besoin de la fonction routeur de time capsule, mais uniquement de la fonction sauvegarde de données.
Donc, c'est pour cela que mon mac est connecté à le freebox, et je veux donc connecter time capsule à un réseau existant.
je viens de débrancher les cables comme tu me l'indiques Rémy, mais Airport ne trouve pas Time capsule (qui est allumé).
le mystère continue


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

bon, 
toujours en galère...
je récapitule :
mac os10 fonctionne en wi-fi : j'ai déconnecté le cable Ethernet comme conseillé - 
utilitaire airport activé et mis à jour via le cd d'installation de time capsule  - 
time capsule branché en Ethernet à freebox et allumé : voyant orange clignotant -
air port ne trouve pas time capsule -
que faire ?
me laissez pas tomber svp !!


----------



## eNeos (15 Octobre 2010)

Si c'est la FreeBoite qui est le routeur, il faut la brancher sur un port ethernet de la TC. Le port WAN de la TC sert exclusivement à brancher un modem, pas un routeur


----------



## tantrika (16 Octobre 2010)

salut et merci de m'avoir répondu :
ça fait franchement plaisir de voir qu'on te laisse pas tomber.
je viens de modifier les branchements pour mettre le cable ethernet de la TC sur un autre port, et là encore Airport ne reconnait rien. Je le lance avec Time machine... Le voyant orange continue de clignoter...
as tu d'autres idées ?
merci
bon wek-end


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2010)

tantrika a dit:


> en effet, je n'ai pas signalé dans mon post précédent que je n'ai pas besoin de la fonction routeur de time capsule, mais uniquement de la fonction sauvegarde de données.
> Donc, c'est pour cela que mon mac est connecté à le freebox, et je veux donc connecter time capsule à un réseau existant.
> je viens de débrancher les cables comme tu me l'indiques Rémy, mais Airport ne trouve pas Time capsule (qui est allumé).
> le mystère continue



Puisque la TC dispose de cette fonction routeur, le plus simple est de l'utiliser. Tu fais comme Remy te l'a expliqué :



r e m y a dit:


> 2 soit tu veux que la TimeCasule crée le réseau Wifi
> Dans ce cas (en reconnectant le Mac à la freebox et en allant sur l'interface de configuration de celle-ci) tu désactives le WiFi de la freebox
> Ensuite tu relies la TimeCapsule à la freebox par un cable Ethernet (en choisissant le port WAN au dos de la TimeCapsule)
> et tu configures Airport sur le Mac pour se connecter au réseau créé par la TimeCapsule



Parce que, sinon, si tu ne veux utiliser que la fonction sauvegarde, tu branches ta TC directement sur ton Mac avec un câble ethernet et le tour est joué.


----------



## eNeos (16 Octobre 2010)

N'ayant pas de FreeBoite (je ne peux pas débrayer la fonction routeur sur ma Boite), ni de airPort je resterai très théorique, mais m'interroge sur l'utilité d'une TC et d'un airPort sur le même réseau.
Tu comptes faire un mode pont pour étendre ton réseau WiFi ?

Dans tous les cas, je pense également qu'il serait plus judicieux de désactiver le routeur de la FreeBoite, au profit de celui de la TC.


----------



## tantrika (16 Octobre 2010)

merci pour vos soutiens : j'ai l'impression d'avancer.
même si en même temps je deviens fou !
voilà ce que je viens de faire : 3 tentatives :
1/time capsule branché à freebox  sur port wan- mac branché à time capsule sur port Lan
2/ j'ai inversé :/time capsule branché à freebox  sur port lan- mac branché à time  capsule sur port wan
3/ j'ai arrété le wifi de la freebox;
 rien à faire : ce putain de voyant orange clignote toujours ; à chaque fois j'ai relancé air port qui ne trouve rien.
je craque

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h42 ----------

derniére tentative :
j'ai débranché le mc et time capsule : rien ! nada ! pé de lapin ! merde ! rien à faire ! airport ne reconnait rien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2010)

Ca t'ennuierait de mettre ça en langage compréhensible par tout le monde ? Parce que tes histoires de WAN et LAN, perso, j'y capte pas grand chose. 

Tu désactives le wif-fi de ta Freebox. Ensuite avec un câble ethernet, tu connectes ta Freebox à la Time Capsule. Ensuite, tu lances l'application Utilitaire Airport (que tu trouveras dans le dossier Utilitaires de ton dossier Applications) et tu configures le réseau Airport, qui utilisera ta Time Capsule.

Normalement, ça doit marcher.


----------



## eNeos (16 Octobre 2010)

WAN / LAN, c'est pourtant pas bien compliqué.
WAN : Internet (World machin truc)
LAN : Réseau local (Local machin truc)

Nan, avant de toucher à la freeboite, faut commencer par régler le réseau local. Donc commence par débrancher la freeboite et ne t'en occupe pas.

1. Branche ton Mac sur la TC en filaire puisqu'elle est juste à coté de l'ordinateur et configure la avec l'utilitaire AirPort. Ne t'occupe pas du voyant orange pour l'instant.
Au final, dans l'utilitaire réseau, onglet Infos, tu dois voir une adresse IP en 192.168.x.x ou 10.x.x.x (j'ai une préférence pour les plages en 192.168.x.x, mais autre que 169.254.x.x).

Je ne vois toujours pas l'utilité de l'AirPort et de la TC, à moins d'avoir une grande maison avec de gros murs et donc de vouloir faire un mode pont. Faut que tu nous l'expliques avant d'aller plus loin.


----------



## tantrika (16 Octobre 2010)

euréka !
ça marche
merci pour vos soutiens, et voilà ce que j'ai fait :
j'ai fait un reset de la Timecapsule, et du coup j'aui pu la reconfigurer et l'enregistrer sur un réseau existant;
elle apparait bien dans les fichiers partagés.
le voyant est éclatant de beauté, et je l'entends ronronner doucement. Ah, quand la technologie fonctionne on en deviendrait poète...
donc le mac est branché en éternet sur le routeur freebox ;
time capsule est branché en éternet sur la freebox, et les sauvegardes vont se faire en wi-fi.
je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le meilleur des branchements, mais j'ai besoin de garder une connexion filaire pour l'envoi de gros fichiers.
Time capsule me sert uniquement de disque de sauvegarde pour l'instant... et si cette fonction est ok, alors tou va bien.
merci pour vos mails les gars
à bientôt et bon week


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2010)

Tout étant relié en Ethernet, les sauvegardes devraient se faire en Ethernet!


----------

